# Lavatory versus sink



## Hyrax4978 (Aug 30, 2019)

My question is more curiosity/Learning experience for this one....
The IBC/IPC Show us how to calculate quantity of Lav's. Where does it say Lav's are for toilet room use only, or can break room/kitchenette sinks, or other sinks(possibly mounted outside toilet room) count towards lavatory quantity?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 30, 2019)

Interesting question, If used outside of kinder classrooms lav's could count.
Kitchenette sinks no, sinks in counters in lieu of lavs OK. 
Consider their purpose, used in conjunction with an "elimination element" as in a toilet/urinal; you don't typically have those in kitchen/kitchenettes (smiling).


----------



## RLGA (Aug 30, 2019)

In the IPC (2015, in this case):

”405.3.2 Public lavatories. In employee and public toilet rooms, the required lavatory  shall be located in the same room as the required water closet.”


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 30, 2019)

A Lavatory can mean a lot of things. Too bad the IPC keeps their definition secret.

*lavatory*

Also found in: Thesaurus, Medical, Acronyms, Idioms, Encyclopedia, Wikipedia.
*lav·a·to·ry*
  (lăv′ə-tôr′ē)
_n._ _pl._ *lav·a·to·ries
1. *A room equipped with washing and often toilet facilities; a bathroom.
*2. *A washbowl or basin, especially one permanently installed with running water.
*3. *A flush toilet.
[Middle English, _piscina_, from Late Latin lavātōrium, from lavātor, _launderer_, from Latin lavāre, _to wash_; see leu(ə)- in Indo-European roots.]
American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fifth Edition. Copyright © 2016 by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. Published by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. All rights reserved.
*lavatory*
 (ˈlævətərɪ; -trɪ)
_n_, _pl_ *-ries
1. *(Building)
*a. *a sanitary installation for receiving and disposing of urine and faeces, consisting of abowl fitted with a water-flushing device and connected to a drain
*b. *a room containing such an installation
*2. *(Ecclesiastical Terms) the washing place in a convent or monastic establishment
[C14: from Late Latin _lavātōrium,_ from Latin _lavāre_ to wash]
Collins English Dictionary – Complete and Unabridged, 12th Edition 2014 © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003, 2006, 2007, 2009, 2011, 2014
*lav•a•to•ry*
 (ˈlæv əˌtɔr i, -ˌtoʊr i)

_n., pl. _*-ries.
1. *a room fitted with equipment for washing the hands and face and usu. with flush toiletfacilities.
*2. *a flush toilet; water closet.
*3. *a bowl or basin with running water for washing or bathing purposes; washbowl.
[1325–75; Middle English < Late Latin _lavātōrium_ washing-place = Latin _lavā(re)_ to wash + _-tōrium_ -tory2]
Random House Kernerman Webster's College Dictionary, © 2010 K Dictionaries Ltd. Copyright 2005, 1997, 1991 by Random House, Inc. All rights reserved.
ThesaurusAntonymsRelated WordsSynonyms*Legend:*
Switch to new thesaurus
*Noun* *1.*



*lavatory* - a room or building equipped with one or more toilets
john, lav, privy, toilet, bathroom, can
head - (nautical) a toilet on board a boat or ship
public convenience, public lavatory, public toilet, restroom, toilet facility, wash room, comfort station, convenience - a toilet that is available to the public
room - an area within a building enclosed by walls and floor and ceiling; "the roomswere very small but they had a nice view"
commode, crapper, potty, pot, throne, toilet, stool, can - a plumbing fixture fordefecation and urination
washroom - a lavatory (particularly a lavatory in a public place)
loo, W.C., water closet, closet - a toilet in Britain
*2.*


*lavatory* - a bathroom sink that is permanently installed andconnected to a water supply and drainpipe; where you can wash yourhands and face; "he ran some water in the basin and splashed it onhis face"
washbasin, washbowl, washstand, basin
sink - plumbing fixture consisting of a water basin fixed to a wallor floor and having a drainpipe
*3.*


*lavatory* - a toilet that is cleaned of waste by the flow of waterthrough it
flush toilet
pull chain - a chain (usually with a handle at the end) that ispulled in order to operate some mechanism (e.g. to flush a toilet)
commode, crapper, potty, pot, throne, toilet, stool, can - aplumbing fixture for defecation and urination
Based on WordNet 3.0, Farlex clipart collection. © 2003-2012 Princeton University, Farlex Inc.
*lavatory*
_noun_ toilet, bathroom, loo _(Brit. informal)_, bog _(slang)_, can _(U.S. & Canad. slang)_, john _(slang,chiefly U.S. & Canad.)_, *head(s)* _(Nautical slang)_, throne _(informal)_, closet, privy, cloakroom _(Brit.)_,urinal, latrine, washroom, powder room, ablutions _(Military informal)_, crapper _(taboo slang)_,water closet, khazi _(slang)_, pissoir _(French)_, *Gents or Ladies*, *little boy's room or little girl'sroom* _(informal)_, *(public) convenience*, W.C., dunny _(Austral. & old-fashioned N.Z. informal)_ apublic lavatory
Collins Thesaurus of the English Language – Complete and Unabridged 2nd Edition. 2002 © HarperCollins Publishers 1995, 2002


----------



## RLGA (Aug 30, 2019)

From the 2015 IPC:

”416.1 Approval. Lavatories shall conform to ASME A112.19.1/CSA B45.2, ASME A112.19.2/CSA B45.1, ASME A112.19.3/CSA B45.4 or CSA B45.5/IAPMO Z124.”

If it doesn't comply with one of these, it is not a ”lavatory.”


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 30, 2019)

My cabin upstate has a outhouse with two holes, I wonder if these are considered one lavatory or two?


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 30, 2019)

RLGA said:


> From the 2015 IPC:
> 
> ”416.1 Approval. Lavatories shall conform to ASME A112.19.1/CSA B45.2, ASME A112.19.2/CSA B45.1, ASME A112.19.3/CSA B45.4 or CSA B45.5/IAPMO Z124.”
> 
> If it doesn't comply with one of these, it is not a ”lavatory.”



This doesn't help. Toilets and  require some of the same numbers

420.1 Approval. *Water closets* shall conform to the water
consumption requirements of Section 604.4 and shall conform
to ASME A112.19.2/CSA B45.1, ASME A112.19.3/CSA B45.4 or CSA B45.5/IAPMO Z124.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 30, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> This doesn't help. Toilets and  require some of the same numbers
> 
> 420.1 Approval. *Water closets* shall conform to the water
> consumption requirements of Section 604.4 and shall conform
> to ASME A112.19.2/CSA B45.1, ASME A112.19.3/CSA B45.4 or CSA B45.5/IAPMO Z124.


Yes, but have you looked at the contents? Inside they have specific requirements for a variety of fixtures including lavatories, as well as a variety of sinks that have their requirements. Thus, if it doesn't meet the requirements for a lavatory within the standard, then it is not a lavatory.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 30, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> My cabin upstate has a outhouse with two holes, I wonder if these are considered one lavatory or two?


Not without a water source (other than pee)


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 30, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> My cabin upstate has a outhouse with two holes, I wonder if these are considered one lavatory or two?





ADAguy said:


> Not without a water source (other than pee)



Beat me to it.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 30, 2019)

(smiling)


----------



## Yikes (Aug 30, 2019)

I believe the difference between a lavatory and a sink is that the "lavatory" is primarily intended for washing of human's body parts: hands, face, etc.; whereas a "sink" is primarily intended for washing or draining other things besides humans:  a kitchen sink for washing dishes and cooking utensils, a laundry sink for washing clothes, a janitor sink for rinsing/draining mops and cleaning chemicals, a floor sink for draining condensate, etc.  A sink can in theory also be used for washing of hands (unless prohibited by health codes).

Under these definitions, a lavatory bowl does not typically need to be very deep, whereas a "sink" may need additional depth or an alternate location, such as a floor, depending on the items being washed/drained.

See also a previous discussion on another forum at: https://bcdg.hoop.la/topic/lavatories-vs-sinks


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 30, 2019)

The point of the initial question is?


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 3, 2019)

Why do we call it a hand washing sink in a commercial kitchen instead of a lavatory?


----------



## steveray (Sep 3, 2019)

Why do we drive on a parkway and park on a driveway?


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 3, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> Why do we call it a hand washing sink in a commercial kitchen instead of a lavatory?



To reflect its "intended" use?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 3, 2019)

In California, Depending on the agency
Lavatory *[HCD 1 & HCD 2]*. "Lavatory" shall mean a plumbing fixture used for washing the hands, arms, face and head.

Handwashing Fixture *[OSHPD 1, 2, 3 & 4]*. Handwash fixtures consist of faucet, trim and *sink* as described:...…..

No clear Definition in CPC for Sink.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 3, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> Why do we call it a hand washing sink in a commercial kitchen instead of a lavatory?



Well, no words can describe all situations perfectly.  The definition of "lavatory" still allows for washing of many different body parts, whereas the health code intends that hands be the only body parts that get washed in a food prep area.  So instead of calling it "lavatory, but only for hands" they call it "hand washing sink".


----------

